# New to egg sharing



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi, hope it is ok to join you all.

Just left the 2ww board as got a BFN yesterday after FET.  Still a bit down but keeping my hopes up by researching the option to egg share.  Does anyone know how long clinics usually want you wait before you start another cycle?  Also will the fact my Mum died of breast cancer be considered a genetic disease, i.e I can't do egg sharing?  Also we needed ICSI to have my son, I understand we will have to pay this on top with egg sharing is that correct?

Any help, advice would be greatly received.

Meonline


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Meonline

So sorry to hear about your BFN, there are no words to make you feel better it's just so disappointing and all you can do is grieve  , feel sad  , get angry   and then hopefully start looking at next options and you'll feel abit more positive  .  I had BFN after DET last month and am only just getting over the disappointment and feeling ready to consider my next options.

I was an ES recipient and therefore have no more options in the UK as the waiting list is 2 years so I'm now looking at overseas treatment.  If you're not able to egg share you may want to think about considering this as an option as it's so much cheaper ie. at Reprofit in CZ (look at the overseas thread).

Good luck

Dunnie xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi meonline,

I too am sorry to hear of your bfn  

I am an egg donor. I think they like you to have a 3month break inbetween cycles. You will however need to have blood tests ect done. There is no harm in enquiring if you would be a suitable donor. You could look into different clinics as some may vary, one wouldn't take me as i have bad pcos, yet this will be my fourth egg share at Lister. I'm unable to help with the question regarding your mum, but again that is something you can discuss when you make some enquiries.

Sorry i couldn't be much more help as things differ from person to person.

I wish you all the very best of luck in whichever path you choose.  

Love jena xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya meonline sorry to hear about your BFN i've just done egg sharing at the lister hospital london and i'd recomend it to anyone i really loved the hospital and the staff. just because you are not paying for your treatment they do not treat you any diffrent. you do have to pay extra for the icsi i think it's around £1050 you will also have to pay the £104.50 licence fee but thats it you don't pay anything for your drugs or any scans or consultaions with doctors. as for breast cancer in your family i'm not sure but all i know is that there can not be any gene disordares or mantal health problems they also check you out on lot's of other things including HIV Hep B and Hep c for both you and your partner and also CMV for yourself. best thing to do is email some hospitals and get them to send you out the imformation thats what i did. oh just though most hospitals like you to be under 35 and have a fsh level of below 10 (but mine was 11.05) and lister took me  anyway good luck pm if you want to chat any more xx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks everyone for your replies.  I was at Barts to have my DS so they are calling me with some details.  A friend of a friend is interested in being a recipient (me as a donor) but I suspect we would have to go with a recipient from the waiting list?

I am happy to wait three month. Having a bad day today, really down feel like nothing to look forward to which is so silly as I have great family and friends etc.  Probably AF coming as that still hasn't arrived!

Thanks again and i will keep you updated on the progress.

meonline x


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi meonline

That's wonderful news that your friend has offered to donate to you.  My sister-in-law donated to the pool for me (obviously couldn't donate to me direct) and we only had to wait 1 month for a donor.  A friend also offered to donate to me and she could have done so directly (ie. not to the pool) but we decided to go for the anonymous option as we felt that this was less complicated.  

Best of luck - sending you lots of positive energy   

Dunniex


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I did Egg sharing at Cromweel and it cost me £604.00 including AH with ICSI!! I got my drugs through my GP. 

I just had a mc and am hoping to start again in Jul! 

Best of luck

Carrie


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Carrie - sorry to hear you had a mc recently, hope it all works out for you the next time.

I wanted to ask some further advice.  I spoke to the nurse who specialises in egg sharing at my clinic and she was really negative about the whole thing (well that is what it sounded like to me).  She said that I would have to pay for drugs and the ICSI which would work out to about £1500!!  she then then said that there was lots and lots of tests and to be aware how stressful all this could be, then she said that I might not be ok to do it if my FSH levels were not low enough (under 8 mine were 7.6 last time) then she said that if the receipient was successful with my egg then in 18 years they could come and find me and I needed to work out if that was something I was happy with.  I completely realise that she has to point out all the factors but she was so negative about it, not pointing out any of the positive angles like helping another to maybe have a child they long for.  I thought that the list of recipients at that clinic probably won't be too happy that when the clinic speaks to potential donors they are told so negatively!

Anyway, she wanted me to have a FSH test when I get my next AF, might not start it until Sept but I wanted to ask how long it takes to have all the tests before you start the drugs?  also do you think most people who have children by egg donation tell their children how they were conceived?  I think I would (if I was a recipient) but my dH seems to think it is unlikely and isn't concerned that in 18 years someone could ring me and say they are my biological child!  something I would then have to explain to my son.  Wondered if anyone had any thoughts/advice on this?

carrie - you were so lucky to get your drugs from your GP!  I suppose it might be worth asking mine?

meonline x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey there meonline. My mum died 3yrs ago this June of bowel Cancer & I am able to egg share. I think it will only effect you if Cancer runs in the family. But You will be asked that anyway. I'm sure it will be fine. Sorry to hear about your Mum. Life is so hard without them. They are the most important people in life.   I'm always here if you need to chat


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks it is nice to hear from someone who understands about the loss of a Mum.  life is very hard without her, especially with my son as I wish she had met him.  Cancer doesn't run in the family so hopefully that will be ok.

Thanks if you need to chat too let me know

meonline x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Meonline

I too am at the Lister like Jena and Ally. When you have tests done, it takes 3 months from start to finish the reason being is that u must have 2 Hiv tests and they have to be 12 weeks apart from when results are back. It may pay off if you went to your doc in the meantime and see if they will do these tests for free, some do some don't. The only one my doc would not do was the chromosomal test. so if you are seriously thinking about it I would say get these done atleast when you have definitly made a decision either way there will not be too many hold backs.

The tests needed were

on 2nd day fsh levels
hep b
hep c
Hiv twice
Chromosomal test
Cystic fib
blood group
cmv 

not sure if there were anymore  

Good luck on your decision meoline, and as for the child that is born from your eggs yes the law has changed. They can contact you but when you think of how hard it has been for their parents to conceive them in the first place. I think that is a little price, not all will contact int the future most I think will be happy knowing how much their real mums and dads love them   if you understand what I mean 

mitch
xx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Mitch

Thanks for replying.  I have follow up appointment at my clinic for next Thursday so I will chat to them again.  I might also make an appointment to see my doctor to see if they will do the tests and/or pay for some of the drugs - you don't ask you don't get I suppose! 

thanks you have made me feel better about embarking on this. 

Carly


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi Carly

seen you on another thread so think we are both looking at eggshare at the same clinic.

Keep me posted as to how you get on.  we've been sent loads of info by them and have our first appointment in a couple of weeks time, but thats oly with the fertility nurse so don't know ow much she'll be able to tell us about whether we're suitable for egg share.

Let me know how you get on and we can compare notes

xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck Meonline, I am pleased you have decided to go and see the clinic. The nurse will probably tell you a great deal so much so your head will be bursting 

take care

mitch
xx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Pigpie and Mitch

sorry for delay in responding been on hols which was lovely!

Pigpie - have my meeting with clinic tomorrow, read all the stuff so will see what they say.  I might not embark on the whole thing until after the summer (taking some time out) but think i am going to do it.  Definitely keep in touch to see how things go for us both!!  good luck

Mitch - you should have been the paper they sent me that took some time to digest all that - feel better about it all though.

Carly


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi there 

Sorry to hear of the BFN.

Just to let you know we are egg sharing and having ICSI at no extra cost!


----------

